# Nylon Tracking Harness



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind do you have? Looking for one for Jax who is 65#.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

A Bottcher harness can be used for tracking and still be legit for competition. Majority of the people just use the fursaver.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think you can actually use a "normal" tracking harness for schutzhund tracking. That is what I used to start. If you want to do AKC, you must use a harness.
I used the leather Gappay tracking harness, and later bought a nylon tracking harness from allk-9.com.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I will be doing AKC with Jax. I don't have a problem buying both a nylon one and then a leather one later for trials if need be.

Which one from allk-9.com do you have?
Leather Dog Harness, Police Dog Harness, Service Dog Harness


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I bought the "patrol dog harness." probably would not buy it again, only because the buckle adjusts right across the front. If the dog is really pulling I can't imagine it would be comfortable.

For AKC, you probably want a V style front. I understad judges can be pretty strict about the non-restrictive interpretation. This is the leather one I bought. Gappay Leather Tracking Harness


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

you can find what you want from amazon. there's signature k9 and leerburg, among others







Amazon.com: tracking harness: Pet Supplies


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

technodog said:


> you can find what you want from amazon. there's signature k9 and leerburg, among others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I"m aware there are lots of sites and suppliers out there. Google is available throughout the U.S.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mary - are you happy with the Gappay harness? Will it comfortably fit a 65# dog? I don;t really care if the nylon one is approved or not, I just want an everyday harness that will dry out and clean up quickly.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes it will fit. Very adjustable. I quite liked it, until it broke across the chest strap. I think mine may have had some leather rot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! I'll definitely take a look at it! I can't believe how inexpensive it it.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It is single ply, so light.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Many of the bloodhound folks I know buy from here for leather but they also have some decent nylon harnesses.

https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/index.aspx


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Nancy!! I have been sitting here all day trying to remember that site! I knew Bridge was in there somewhere.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I have this one from Bridgeport https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what do you think of this one?
1 tracking harness

It's built like the Gappay but nylon. Anyone have anything similar to this? Does it cut into the dog?


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

FWIW, this one was recommended to me for nosework (looks like nylon): Clean Run: ComfortFlex Sport Harness


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> what do you think of this one?
> 1 tracking harness
> 
> It's built like the Gappay but nylon. Anyone have anything similar to this? Does it cut into the dog?


nevermind! Time for sleep!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> what do you think of this one?
> 1 tracking harness
> 
> It's built like the Gappay but nylon. Anyone have anything similar to this? Does it cut into the dog?


I used one of similar design only with buckles not snaps (think 30 years ago) for AKC tracking and it worked very well. For a dog pulling into a harness for hours at a time I like a padded y shaped yoke.....but what you have there is a basic non-restrictive harness. ----


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like it would be easy to dry out and clean. We throw the horse halters in the washer so no reason this couldn't go in....and not make near as much noise! lol


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> what do you think of this one?
> 1 tracking harness
> 
> It's built like the Gappay but nylon. Anyone have anything similar to this? Does it cut into the dog?


It looks very similar to what I just got for my new pup. 

I got mine from the local feed store but it was this brand. 
Adjustable Harnesses

So far its working great. It doesn't seem to cut into him at all. He loves it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have two regular nylon harnesses that I picked up from a local pet supply store. They were cheap and worked just fine for my first two dogs and for AKC. No point n spending a ton of money on a nylon harness if you plan on going to leather in the future.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I used Premier Surefit harness Pawmark - Trainer Proven Products . They are inexpensive, and come in different colors. I have 3 sizes, for a tiny pup, a young dog and large for an adult. They work just fine for AKC style tracking.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I like this one




Anyone use one of these?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I was told once that AKC judges would not allow that style. Not sure though. Maybe an AKC competitor can speak up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't care if AKC will accept. I'll use a leather one for competition like the Gappay. Just want to know if that is a decent one.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Michelle,

It appears that the lead may really cause the chest piece to restrict if you want to use it for tracking--my dogs pull down and forward and the attachment on this one may position it over the throat...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pam - I thought that too a week ago when I first looked at it but all the reviews are saying otherwise. This is the one Clean Run mag sells and I think it's the same one my trainer has. Won't see her again until next week to ask.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I love these, I have about 5 of them in all different sizes. They are great to get on/get off quickly. Most of the AKC folks use these from what I'm told.


Pawmark - Trainer Proven Products


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSD07 posted that same harness.  Thank Annette....nice to know many people are using them. I'll look at those closer.


----------

